

Ask HN:How can we get referred in AngelList (we don't know people who can help)? - sqardius

Hi all,&#60;p&#62;Just as the title say, we don't know investors or entrepreneurs that can refer us on AngelList, because if we don't get referred we won't get noticed by investors.&#60;p&#62;Thanks in advance for your help and time.
======
1123581321
1\. Make something good enough to warrant attention without connections.

2\. Start with the people you do know and constantly ask for introductions to
their network.

------
ig1
Where are you based ?

~~~
sqardius
for now we are in Morocco (North Africa).

